# March Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 March 2005)

Here are the entries for the March Stock Tipping Competition! Please let me know if I have made any errors.

RichKid BMX $0.135
crocdee MUL $0.029
chicken SMM $0.435
baglimit NMS $0.81
Fleeta CKL $0.73
Mofra LAF $0.225
markrmau CSE $0.18
tech/a EBT $0.26
doctorj FAR $0.087
tarnor BAS $0.54
money tree NAB $28.80
The Barbarian Investor JUM $0.042
Kooka1956 CBD $0.28
ghotib HLD $0.34
GreatPig DLS $0.083
brerwallabi CUO $0.021
emily AVO $0.425
dutchie CBH $0.295
Bingo OPM $0.004
DTM PRE $0.038

Good luck everyone!  

PS Sorry to all those who entered but failed to meet the entry requirements. Keep posting and try again next month!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (2 March 2005)

*Re: March Stock Competition!*

WOW...

MarkrMau up 105% already


----------



## baglimit (2 March 2005)

gee - after todays effort from nms i expected to be leader again, already.....but alas somebody has found a 2 bit stock to jump big time. good for you mark - but will it outlast the nms juggernaut?


----------



## doctorj (3 March 2005)

Mark, I hope for your sake you had your money where your mouth is and you had some in this one today.  Well done!


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

Maybe we should close the comp, handover the prize to Mark and start again so that I can choose a real flyer.
BUT early days yet, a dip in the leader and a dark horse from nowhere is all that's needed for a new leader, so many low priced picks, any one could go up fast, good luck in the meantime Mark and watchout for the NMS bandit!


----------



## markrmau (3 March 2005)

LOL, I only had $4.5k on it but bought another $2k on open after reading the announcement. Unsure what will happen today though.

As RK says, its early days and things could look very different at end of month. Particularly if there are no announcements and yesterdays bulls want their money back.


----------



## emily (3 March 2005)

i give up ! markrmau is owning our asses !
gg

emily


----------



## RichKid (3 March 2005)

This comp's started with a bang! So many stocks getting off to good starts. DLS up today as well on a great continuation of its breakout. If Mark wins it'll probably be by the biggest margin for the comp winner ever. Keep it going folks!!


----------



## doctorj (7 March 2005)

Another good day for NMS, will this thing ever stop?


----------



## RichKid (8 March 2005)

doctorj said:
			
		

> Another good day for NMS, will this thing ever stop?




Well, Baglimit got it right when he called it the 'NMS Juggernaut'!!

It just keeps growing- what are you feeding it Baglimit??!!


----------



## dutchie (8 March 2005)

Don't put your glasses down yet folks - OPM is coming up on the inside rail! (one more little 0.001 will do it)


----------



## dutchie (10 March 2005)

Markrmau congrats - looks like your going to crack the magic 100% (OMC could give you a run for your money though going on todays efforts).


----------



## baglimit (11 March 2005)

hey fleeta - you said it couldnt happen 2 months in a row - bit by bit by bit sneaking up on ol mark - bit by bit by bit - not to shabby considering i ran 3rd in december too !!!


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (11 March 2005)

The competition has 20 entries. 
 There are 14 positive and 6 negative tips. 
 70.00% of all entries are currently returning a profit 


As at Close of business friday


----------



## Fleeta (14 March 2005)

Baglimit - i'm very impressed with this performance - you'll notice that not many stocks picked are above 50c - because its very hard to get >50% gain if you go for a high priced stock - it was alot easier for NMS to increase by 100% from a 30c base than it was from a 70c base, but it keeps on going. Next month, there is NO WAY KNOWN you can win if you pick it and it ends this month over $1.30.

FYI - I'm still letting the profits ride too - i've never been on a ride this good, its very exciting/weird/scary - part of me wants to grab the cash and run.

My point was that how can NMS keep increasing at this rate on NO NEWS. Surely there are some 'continuous disclosure' issues going on???

Anyway, I hope you get your back to back wins on the same stock (surely you go straight to ASF hall of fame on that performance, which will never be repeated)


----------



## markrmau (14 March 2005)

Still waiting for yahoo to catch up, but it looks like nms is just a fraction off the lead. Congrats to Baglimit & holders.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (18 March 2005)

Anddddddddddddddd...here comes CSE on the inside rail.

JUM has been a better performer than i thought , i thought it would be a slow climb upward for this stock over a couple of months, i'm happy though


----------



## doctorj (18 March 2005)

What an incredibly competitive month!  Poor old bingo, sitting at 8th on 25% when that should have been good enough to atleast get a top 4 birth.

Average return for the month is sitting at 16.4%. 

Tough month, I'm not sure FAR has the announcements in the pipeline to pip NMS or CSE, but I reckon they can make third - particularly if the buying on the options this morning is any signal.


----------



## dutchie (18 March 2005)

It will be interesting to see how many tips reach 100%!!

Well done guys.

Now all I have to do is figure out how I can divide my capital into three and put it on the three top tips AT THE START OF THE MONTH?!


----------



## son of baglimit (20 March 2005)

hi fleeta, porper & others - i am back fleeta, but under another guise, reasons for i dont wanna go into right now.
bavarian - what prompted you to start a thread with me as the subject - quite odd thing to do, seeing i thought i was the only member of the baglimit cheer squad.
very hectic comp this month compared to previous - i wonder if lil ol nms has the staying power - my spies tell me 'oh yes it does'.
and i did luv the lines about me disappearing cos im underwater all the time, very jovial....but the insider trading stuff is just going to far....i have traded on them once - at 6c back in june04....you know the rest.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (21 March 2005)

Hi SOB ?  

Glad you saw i was having a joke regarding the being underwater (to those that don't know-see what NMS is all about   )

As far as the thread extoling your virtues- thought it was warrented seeing how you gave everyone the 'tip' some time back; copped some *flack* re Ramping and continued on regardless.

I for one wish i jumped on board, however, each time i thought 'wow' , ok its hit its limit and then i proceeeded to see it climb higher.

why SOB..PS- not a very nice acronym


----------



## markrmau (22 March 2005)

Afraid cse and nms have pulled up lame. Jum just aquired bolt on lottery aquisition. Is it all over now?


----------



## markrmau (22 March 2005)

Apologies, maybe I spoke too soon. What doesn't the market like? Were they expecting some other announcement?


----------



## canny (22 March 2005)

Far might make a late bolt for the line too - though it depends on so many things.
Be interesting to work out at the end of the month - if we had put say $2000 on every tip (20 tips - $40,000?) how much would we have ended up with?
Anyone got the energy to volunteer or go back and do the workings on the last couple of months?


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 March 2005)

Go JUM   
March has been an interesting month so far, it'd be interesting to plot the shares..


----------



## doctorj (22 March 2005)

I expect FAR to finish the week much where it is, but it may sneak in with an annoucement in time for trading on Tuesday.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 March 2005)

I'm just happy i've got something thats pipped NMS - even if for the day


----------



## markrmau (23 March 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> I'm just happy i've got something thats pipped NMS - even if for the day



But today JUM had a massive key reversal with open miles above previous high, close fair bit below previous low and at the absolute low, and on very high volume. I would exit immediately if I were holding (this is not advice of course).


----------



## son of baglimit (23 March 2005)

dont sweat on it too much bavarian - have been called worst things in my life - of course at this present time any such abuse just runs off me cos - IM FILTHY RICH - KEEP GOING NMS


----------



## Joe Blow (31 March 2005)

Well the results are in and a hearty congratulations are due to markrmau for taking out the March Stock Tipping competition with an astonishing 83.33% gain on CSE! Second place goes to The Barbarian Investor with an impressive 45.24% return on JUM over the month of March! Could both of you please contact me via private message regarding your prizes!   

Congratulations are also in order for baglimit, DTM, RichKid and Bingo who all achieved returns of at least 25%. If only it could be that way every month!

Here are the final results:

1. markrmau  CSE  0.180 0.330 0.150 +83.33% 
2. The Barbarian Investor  JUM  0.042 0.061 0.019 +45.24% 
3. baglimit  NMS  0.810 1.120 0.310 +38.27% 
4. DTM  PRE  0.038 0.048 0.010 +26.32% 
5. RichKid  BMX  0.135 0.170 0.035 +25.93% 
6. Bingo  OPM  0.004 0.005 0.001 +25.00% 
7. GreatPig  DLS  0.083 0.094 0.011 +13.25% 
8. doctorj  FAR  0.087 0.094 0.007 +8.05% 
9. Fleeta  CKL  0.730 0.720 -0.010 -1.37% 
10. money tree  NAB  28.800 28.350 -0.450 -1.56% 
11. tech/a  EBT  0.260 0.250 -0.010 -3.85% 
12. Mofra  LAF  0.225 0.215 -0.010 -4.44% 
13. kooka1956  CBD  0.280 0.260 -0.020 -7.14% 
14. ghotib  HLD  0.340 0.315 -0.025 -7.35% 
15. dutchie  CBH  0.295 0.270 -0.025 -8.47% 
16. brerwallabi  CUO  0.021 0.018 -0.003 -14.29% 
17. chicken  SMM  0.435 0.330 -0.105 -24.14% 
18. crocdee  MUL  0.029 0.021 -0.008 -27.59% 
19. emily  AVO  0.425 0.290 -0.135 -31.76% 
20. tarnor  BAS  0.540 0.210 -0.330 -61.11% 

Best of luck to all for the April competition!


----------

